# curious



## bartonix (Oct 29, 2004)

is there anyway of installing windows on a apple mac ibook???


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't think so, unless Microsoft made a version of Windows that will work on the PPC hardware. The only way you can do it (that I'm aware of) is to use a product like VMware to emulate Windows within OS X. It'll be slower, but most things will work.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

We use VirtualPC to emulate Windows on a Mac. 

As for installing Windows I guess you would have to change the boot codes and probably a lot of other things to get it to work. Would be cool though if someone did it.


----------



## Thighlips (Dec 19, 2004)

*OS Systems for Mac-Windows format:*

There is a windows OS that you can install for Mac, but you have to leave Macs OS on the hard drive, it is Windows XP live and in the flesh, I know it to be true because my eyes have seen it. Check out a fancy software shop I'm sure you will find it. I.E. I found it at Nebraska Furniture Mart, Omaha, Nebraska. Computer and Electronics Dept.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

bartonix said:


> is there anyway of installing windows on a apple mac ibook???


Yes - check this link to see if it is supported - and what you need for the support.
http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products/virtualpc/virtualpc.aspx?pid=virtualpc

You mac ibook should be pretty robust - it can be slow if you do not have enough horsepower unter the hood.

And it does work!


----------

